# Yahoo- In Fleur's words: Mainville gives voice to her situation (The News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

NEW GLASGOW â€" Fleur Mainville's reached the denouement: in story terms, it's where the plot threads are revealed and a course of action becomes clear.View the full article


----------

